# Introducing another possible option-Corn Posole



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Does anyone use _Corn Posole_, reconstituted and then fried?

I found this information. Is it correct?

_Pre-soaked dried posole only needs to be soaked and then simmered and then it's ready to eat. Unlike canned hominy, there is no rubberiness- just great corn flavor. Use in Mexican stews or any recipe calling for canned hominey. Or enjoy simply with butter, salt and pepper. Pleasantly addictive! _

I'm thinking I might introduce this item to my long-term storage items and I'll be ordering a sample, but maybe someone knows a bit about this.

As I'm exploring new options to my long-term storage food, I'm finding variations of the same thing, such as different sorts of beans, new to me flour and grains, and such. What I'm doing is making sure I actually eat some of the stuff at least once a week and I'm looking for new items.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

While I haven't used it yet as I make my own, Pozole* that you buy is just corn that has been nixtamalized but dried whole instead being ground into masa dough or tamale dough. It is used in a special dish that I forget the name of right now, but it is a spicy pork stew with the dried pozole corn added to it. Very tasty especially if you add fire roasted chili's.

*The corn used for this is usually an older heirloom that has big white hard kernels, but I forget the name right off hand. I've just used hard white corn to make it and it tasted great.
If you have a local Mercado they have all kinds of corn for making masa with. from red to blue to white and yellow. It is fun to go and look and don't worry about the funny looks when you first go in, when they find out that you want to cook traditional foods from scratch most of the ladies they will bend over backward to help you pick the right stuff. The first time I went and told them that I want to make tamale dough for venison tamales they gave me all types of information on how to make the dough and steam them and tie the corn husks just right.. it was a great time.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Thank you, that's encouraging. I'm always looking for new options. 

It might be contingency rations, but who says it must be boring stuff!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Another good thing about using corn that has been "slaked" or "nixtamalized" is it frees up many of the vitamins and minerals that are usually locked up.
The Spanish who took corn back to Spain and tried to just eat it as is, often developed Pellagra which is a very nasty disease that starts with the runs and ends with a painful death. Slave owners in the South tried to change over from rice to corn for their slaves as corn was cheaper and just feeding them cornmeal also caused many deaths due to pellagra.
The South American Indians found out many many years ago that by removing the outer pellical of the corn(aka hull) it freed up the niacin and other vitamins/minerals and made it a more complete food- and by mixing it with beans it made a complete protein. The freed up niacin (which is one of the B vitamins) made the Pellagra problem go away.
nixtamalized corn is what gives tortilla's and tortilla chips that certain flavor.

The reason I bring this up is due to the fact that many will probably try to survive on field corn that is all around us and if they don't treat it they will surely get pellagra- The native South Americans used wood ashes but I use pickling lime and it works the same. But I did study the wood ash way just in case.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Posole article and recipes*

Today's Denver Post has an article about posole, its history, tradition and 2 recipes. There is another recipe that popped up relative to the recipe. Posole, aka pozole, like tamales, is a traditional holiday meal.

We have made it for decades, and know that the spices in it is important to some. Some people like spices, and they are shown to contain trace nutrients that we need.

http://www.denverpost.com/food/ci_24736547/posole-recipes-making-this-terrific-winter-warmer-at



> Posole: Recipes for making this terrific winter warmer at home
> 
> By William Porter
> The Denver Post
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Another article and more posole recipes*

When I made the previous post, I had someone show up mid way and then they were waiting for me. I sure made a mess of it and think I have cleaned it up now.

In searching for the original article, I found another one that tells more about posole. I have never cooked the dried posole, only frozen and canned. I have begun buying the packages of the dried posole here and there so I will make it one day soon.

http://www.denverpost.com/ci_14265646?IADID=Search-www.denverpost.com-www.denverpost.com



> *Ancient stew, modern style: Making posole your own*
> 
> *In pursuit of posole*
> By Kristen Browning-Blas
> ...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We make and eat Hominy quite often and I do dry it whole when we have any leftover. It's more convenient to have it dried and on hand than to have to make it fresh all the time.

One of the popular verities of corn that is used to make it is "Hickory King" but I use any kind I have(mostly ordinary feed corn) to make it. I have used "Blue Hopi" and "Painted Mountain" and they do quite well.

We often grind the dried hominy to use as "Grits" and to make cornbread from, both are pretty good.

We dont store that much of it pre made and dried but in many of my 5 gallon buckets of corn I have stored, I include a bag of lime so I will have it as needed when I open a bucket.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Davarm said:


> We dont store that much of it pre made and dried but in many of my 5 gallon buckets of corn I have stored, I include a bag of lime so I will have it as needed when I open a bucket.


This is a VERY good idea! Now why didn't I think of that? :thankyou:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Davarm said:


> We dont store that much of it pre made and dried but in many of my 5 gallon buckets of corn I have stored, I include a bag of lime so I will have it as needed when I open a bucket.


When I was reading about making it in another recent thread, realized that when you nixtamalize (sp?) your corn, it takes a lot of water and rinsing when you are in the de-husking step. I have dry canned some corn and can treat it, but I am starting to buy pre-treated corn so that I won't need lots more water when I want to make posole.

I am not a southerner and haven't eaten hominy plain, nor am I big on grits, but posole, yum, yum, yum! We used to have it at least once a month during the winter months when my daughter was at home. I used to buy the frozen hominy and right with it would be frozen green or red chili sauce. The one article I posted said that one person uses enchilada sauce. That is another easy thing to buy and store.

I see it as such a great way to add variety to preps. If you have ever tried to live off of your long term storage, you know that variety in your food will be very important. Many of us are storing meat, but I predict that is going to be one of the things that will be the most difficult to get and have.

I don't want to eat pinto beans and rice all day every day forever. I want some variety, and now is the time to plan, prepare, and store. In spite of anyone's best planning, we will all want or need something that will be difficult to acquire.


----------

